

Show HN: use virtual cloud displays to monitor your competition - typpo
http://gowatchtower.com/

======
kuahyeow
Pretty cool, few minor things :

1) You might want to restrict your own domain, e.g
[http://gowatchtower.com/preview?url=http://gowatchtower.com/...](http://gowatchtower.com/preview?url=http://gowatchtower.com/preview)

2) Will you be able to get around X-Frame-Options ?

3) The ability to save page on an anonymous account before signing up may
probably help conversions?

------
typpo
We created this as a hackathon project and have cleaned it up a bit.
Interested in feedback from the HN crowd!

